# lamb breast



## pike

went to the big city today and found lamb meat at a wal-mart there, my first time finding lamb meat, now the best part, deciding on how to cook these. Any ideas?







Shot at 2010-05-08


----------



## justpassingthru

Lamb is good, you're gonna like it!

I've never seen breast, but I've smoked legs, I usually poke holes in the meat and insert chunks of garlic, dust with salt and pepper, fresh rosemary and thyme, wrap in plastic and refrigerate over night, I smoke them at 210°-220° until 140° around 3 1/2-4 hours, I put a foil pan with beef broth and onions underneath to catch the drippings, makes a good juice to serve over the meat.

We like the taste of mint sauce with our lamb, you might like it too.

Mint Sauce

1/4 C chopped fresh mint leaves, stems removed
1 tbs sugar
1/4 C vinegar, we use  a white wine

Place vinegar and sugar in a pan and heat until the sugar is dissolved, remove from heat let cool slightly and add mint leaves, you might have to add more sugar or less vinegar to suit you tastes.

Enjoy your smoke,

Gene


----------



## caveman

Didn't know about the drippings.  Thanks for the mint sauce tip as well.


----------



## rbranstner

I love smoked lamb.


----------



## englishguy

Lamb and Mint sauce HHHHMMMMMM

A few leaves of mint finely chopped, added to a little vinegar with a spoon of sugar, simmer for 10 mins and you good to go,

Also try chopped mint leaves added to a beefburger while you form it, tastes almost like you are in Greece,

Wayne


----------



## grizandizz

I've seen lamb breast as well but never knew what to do with them.
Buy leg of lamb and smoke them all the time and they are great but would love to hear some input about the the breast plate.

Chime in!


----------



## englishguy

I second that, never heard of Lamb breast, I've always eaten Leg of Lamb?

As a foot note i think the difference between Mutton and Lamb is the number of teeth they have before being slaughtered... 

Maybe a couple of the Australian people in the forum can clarify that?

Wayne


----------



## rbranstner

I know Mint sauce is normal to serve with lamb but I just can't seem to like. Guess I'm just not a mint person.


----------



## grizandizz

Definitely an acquired taste rb, I hated it as a kid but enjoy it now.


----------



## pike

more pics







Shot at 2010-05-08






Shot at 2010-05-08






Shot at 2010-05-08






By null at 2010-05-08
By null at 2010-05-08


----------



## pike

lamb is truely amazing..







Shot at 2010-05-08






Shot at 2010-05-08






Shot at 2010-05-08


Shot at 2010-05-08


----------



## wl_kb3

Looks great, its makin me hungry!


----------



## justpassingthru

Good looking grub, I told ya u'd like it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The drip pan tip is a ronp secret and we got a confirmation from our cousin on the mint sauce.

Gene


----------



## ronp

Thanks man. They look awsome.


----------



## mballi3011

Your lamb is absolutely fabulous looking and I could just wonder how great that it taste. Now I have made lamb alot but I have never seen breast of lamb. Now I will have to go talk to my butcher and see if he can get me some.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for finding the breast and preparing it so well.


----------



## wlkwichita

I just scored some lamb breasts at our Wal-Mart. My lovely bride, who LOVES lamb, is out of town until Friday. I think a light application of Penzey's Bicentennial rub, followed by smoking over apple might be a FINE way to welcome her home this Saturday :)  More later!!


----------



## bluewolf

HEY!! new here

I love lamb any kind...we used to get a cut called riblets which was just all ribs

but now we are getting packages that are exactly the same as your pic

which is actually two peices one riblet and the other breast

we have an awsome recipe for the riblets, but trying to find a recipe for the breast..so I thought why not smoke it?

but the problem is not sure how to do it without it becoming jerkie

I know this is kinda and old thread but I hope to revive it

it looks like you are concidering both peices "breast" how did you smoke it? as far as temp/time/seasonings?

inquring minds want to know!!!!!!


----------



## justpassingthru

Hey Bluewolf, welcome to SMF!

Here is a link to the thread where I smoked a side of lamb;

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/104883/side-of-lamb-not-too-thrilled

I hope it helps and don't forget the Q-view.

Gene


----------



## bluewolf

I'm guessin "Q-Veiw" means pics right? there will be plenty uh'them

I will be using our indoor Char-grill smoker as it is too windy for me to go out right now

and will be using apple chips as I think Mesquite will make it to salty

we now have a digital monitor thermometer so will be sure not to over do them..........................


----------



## SmokinAl

I love lamb, but as yet have not smoked it. I think this will be something that I will have to do soon!


----------



## pike

went to the big city today and found lamb meat at a wal-mart there, my first time finding lamb meat, now the best part, deciding on how to cook these. Any ideas?







Shot at 2010-05-08


----------



## justpassingthru

Lamb is good, you're gonna like it!

I've never seen breast, but I've smoked legs, I usually poke holes in the meat and insert chunks of garlic, dust with salt and pepper, fresh rosemary and thyme, wrap in plastic and refrigerate over night, I smoke them at 210°-220° until 140° around 3 1/2-4 hours, I put a foil pan with beef broth and onions underneath to catch the drippings, makes a good juice to serve over the meat.

We like the taste of mint sauce with our lamb, you might like it too.

Mint Sauce

1/4 C chopped fresh mint leaves, stems removed
1 tbs sugar
1/4 C vinegar, we use  a white wine

Place vinegar and sugar in a pan and heat until the sugar is dissolved, remove from heat let cool slightly and add mint leaves, you might have to add more sugar or less vinegar to suit you tastes.

Enjoy your smoke,

Gene


----------



## caveman

Didn't know about the drippings.  Thanks for the mint sauce tip as well.


----------



## rbranstner

I love smoked lamb.


----------



## englishguy

Lamb and Mint sauce HHHHMMMMMM

A few leaves of mint finely chopped, added to a little vinegar with a spoon of sugar, simmer for 10 mins and you good to go,

Also try chopped mint leaves added to a beefburger while you form it, tastes almost like you are in Greece,

Wayne


----------



## grizandizz

I've seen lamb breast as well but never knew what to do with them.
Buy leg of lamb and smoke them all the time and they are great but would love to hear some input about the the breast plate.

Chime in!


----------



## englishguy

I second that, never heard of Lamb breast, I've always eaten Leg of Lamb?

As a foot note i think the difference between Mutton and Lamb is the number of teeth they have before being slaughtered... 

Maybe a couple of the Australian people in the forum can clarify that?

Wayne


----------



## rbranstner

I know Mint sauce is normal to serve with lamb but I just can't seem to like. Guess I'm just not a mint person.


----------



## grizandizz

Definitely an acquired taste rb, I hated it as a kid but enjoy it now.


----------



## pike

more pics







Shot at 2010-05-08






Shot at 2010-05-08






Shot at 2010-05-08






By null at 2010-05-08
By null at 2010-05-08


----------



## pike

lamb is truely amazing..







Shot at 2010-05-08






Shot at 2010-05-08






Shot at 2010-05-08


Shot at 2010-05-08


----------



## wl_kb3

Looks great, its makin me hungry!


----------



## justpassingthru

Good looking grub, I told ya u'd like it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The drip pan tip is a ronp secret and we got a confirmation from our cousin on the mint sauce.

Gene


----------



## ronp

Thanks man. They look awsome.


----------



## mballi3011

Your lamb is absolutely fabulous looking and I could just wonder how great that it taste. Now I have made lamb alot but I have never seen breast of lamb. Now I will have to go talk to my butcher and see if he can get me some.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for finding the breast and preparing it so well.


----------



## wlkwichita

I just scored some lamb breasts at our Wal-Mart. My lovely bride, who LOVES lamb, is out of town until Friday. I think a light application of Penzey's Bicentennial rub, followed by smoking over apple might be a FINE way to welcome her home this Saturday :)  More later!!


----------



## bluewolf

HEY!! new here

I love lamb any kind...we used to get a cut called riblets which was just all ribs

but now we are getting packages that are exactly the same as your pic

which is actually two peices one riblet and the other breast

we have an awsome recipe for the riblets, but trying to find a recipe for the breast..so I thought why not smoke it?

but the problem is not sure how to do it without it becoming jerkie

I know this is kinda and old thread but I hope to revive it

it looks like you are concidering both peices "breast" how did you smoke it? as far as temp/time/seasonings?

inquring minds want to know!!!!!!


----------



## justpassingthru

Hey Bluewolf, welcome to SMF!

Here is a link to the thread where I smoked a side of lamb;

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/104883/side-of-lamb-not-too-thrilled

I hope it helps and don't forget the Q-view.

Gene


----------



## bluewolf

I'm guessin "Q-Veiw" means pics right? there will be plenty uh'them

I will be using our indoor Char-grill smoker as it is too windy for me to go out right now

and will be using apple chips as I think Mesquite will make it to salty

we now have a digital monitor thermometer so will be sure not to over do them..........................


----------



## SmokinAl

I love lamb, but as yet have not smoked it. I think this will be something that I will have to do soon!


----------

